# Sphagnum Moss spoor and red ant



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2017)

1. Sphagnum moss.   Spoors are released through sporophyte ( brown thing).




Sphagnum Moss by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.  Red ant




Red ant by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2017)

Very neat on both shots - looks like the ant is attacking another ant?


----------



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2017)

Overread said:


> Very neat on both shots - looks like the ant is attacking another ant?



Thanks.  It was dead when I took the picture so not sure if it attacked and killed it or something else.


----------

